# Shorts for a petite woman



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

OK ladies please give me your help. I am looking for a recommendation for shorts and tights (no chamois) for my girlfriend. Her birthday is coming up... Here are a few data points to direct your thoughts:

1. She is quite petite, 5'4", wears size 0-3 pants depending on the brand, usually XS in stuff that is sized that way.

2. Currently, she has Sugoi and SheBeast and prefers the fit and chamois of the SheBeast. I believe that she is wearing XS in both brands. As an aside, SheBeast appears to be out of the market right now. Their website talks about a spring 2013 relaunch. 

My goal is to get her her a pair of shorts and some tights that can be worn over the shorts. All else being equal, she prefers a shorter inseam. Looking for high quality stuff. What brands/models do you recommend? Personally, I love my Louis Garneau shorts and tights but have no idea about the fit of their women's stuff. Thoughts? Also, what happened to SheBeast? Please share. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

*Are you serious? A pair of shorts for a birthday present?*

Let me understand this correctly. You're buying your girlfriend a pair of shorts for her birthday? A pair of shorts?!?

I vote you drop the "shorts" idea and opt for something like a romantic weekend at a resort, a nice piece of jewelry or a memento that she can treasure for years to come. If you must buy her shorts -- give her a $300 AMEX gift certificate and let her find the best fit for herself.

Good luck. 

And don't forget to buy her flowers.

PG





Stogaguy said:


> OK ladies please give me your help. I am looking for a recommendation for shorts and tights (no chamois) for my girlfriend. Her birthday is coming up... Here are a few data points to direct your thoughts:
> 
> 1. She is quite petite, 5'4", wears size 0-3 pants depending on the brand, usually XS in stuff that is sized that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Obviously flowers and candles and romance, but also Assos. The Assos chamois is legendary, btw. Maybe she'll convert if she tries one?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Pearl Izumi or see if Castelli makes anything without chamois. 

And get her some flowers and chocolates.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:


> Pearl Izumi or see if Castelli makes anything without chamois.
> 
> And get her some flowers and chocolates.


p.s. I prefer bib shorts.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*For the record...*

For the record, I have the "romantic stuff" covered and am now shoring up the practical side of things.

Thank you for those who have offered concrete suggestions. I appreciate your help.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

If she likes Shebeest, you can find it in lots of places besides their website. Even REI sells the brand. Online, you can also look at teamestrogen.com, theclymb.com, amazon.com, etc. 

I love Shebeest and I get mine at REI.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Pinarello Girl must have never gotten a blender for her birthday. I think shorts are a nice gift. 

I love my Hincapie shorts that we got for teamwear last year. They aren't particularly short...not like tri shorts, but they aren't long on me either like some brands. I LOVE the flat band around the leg openings instead of elastic. see link https://www.hincapie.com/products/womenswear/bottoms/
The chamois is stretch, so they are much less like to bunch up and make a sore spot. I'm 5'2" w/ long legs and a size 2-4, I have the XS. 

For tights...i wouldn't buy them. Once I discovered leg warmers, i have never put any of my tights on again. It's so much more comfortable not to have two layers around your waist and hips...areas that need free movement when you're on the bike. I prefer DeFeet woven legwarmers over the lycra kind. Defeet Kneeker Knee Warmer > Apparel > Arm, Knee, & Leg Warmers | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop Actually, I think mine are these 'kneekers"...they come just below my calf.


----------

